# Friday Fun.......fun with boxes



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lets see your pics of poos playing with boxes.

I love the wavy hair on Maggie's head and the contented look on her face as she chews on the box.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Recently bought some garden furniture which came in large boxes, so my son decided to make kennels for the dogs. Merlin who is usually quite wary of anything new was in them straight away but Bess was not bothered at all.



You can just see Merlin inside


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Recently bought some garden furniture which came in large boxes, so my son decided to make kennels for the dogs. Merlin who is usually quite wary of anything new was in them straight away but Bess was not bothered at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You can just see Merlin inside


What no names on the boxes how will they know which is theirs.
Do I see a fading in the Chocolate coat or is it the light.
Boycie has some white hairs coming through his back and around his eyes.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Asda boxes?? Don't poos deserve Waitrose boxes?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

erinafare said:


> What no names on the boxes how will they know which is theirs.
> Do I see a fading in the Chocolate coat or is it the light.
> Boycie has some white hairs coming through his back and around his eyes.


I think the boxes did get names on them eventually.
Yes Bess has faded quite a lot, only her ears and feet have stayed chocolate even her tail is streaked with silver. It bothered me at first but she's still beautiful and so full of character and she makes us laugh everyday.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Bess's fading coat


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes that is how Boycie is going not too pronounced yet you have to look closely. His dad is a faded chocolate poodle. A picture of Boycies dad x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a re-post....
But it's cute little billy and puppy Ralph in a box! 
......and yes I know - it's a big wine box! What else did you expect from me?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh the fun you can have with a cardboard box.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

....... But it ended in tears!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love that series Tracey, definitely one of my favourite dog in a box stories.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is a great night for revisiting my favourite ILMC moments.....sorry but that one of Billy screaming really makes me guffaw, it's partly the thought of him shouting for his dear Mummy, the only thought in his little desperate mind, while dear Mummy is rooting about for her phone to photograph his trauma. Also Christine just reported the vid of Poppy weeing in the caravan....another magic moment...ah schadenfreude I love you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> This is a great night for revisiting my favourite ILMC moments.....sorry but that one of Billy screaming really makes me guffaw, it's partly the thought of him shouting for his dear Mummy, the only thought in his little desperate mind, while dear Mummy is rooting about for her phone to photograph his trauma. Also Christine just reported the vid of Poppy weeing in the caravan....another magic moment...ah schadenfreude I love you


Thanks Marion.... R&R quite often have billy in tears as they just floor him when he gets in.
I must get to know how to post films, I have a priceless one of billy on Christmas morning, staring at his big pile of presents - ruby runs in and shoves him over into them and runs off again 
I do have a great caring maternal side to me too!! X


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Poppy is scared of boxes, despite my best efforts. We've done treats next to a box, treats with a paw on the box, treat when the box is sniffed. As soon as the box is moved slightly she runs! She certainly hasn't had any bad experiences with boxes around us but possibly she had a bad experience during the week she spent with her original intended owners. Or maybe she's just a little ol' scaredy cat!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the pics but I don't have any to share of boxes.. We must have some box experiences to allow for photo opportunities. They have shred their fair share though


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Crikey Tracey just a day or so ago you were waxing poetically about trimming nose hairs from your grandmother or someone. Has it not occured to you that this Billy in the box will be the one doing all that for you in your dotage and that in this age of the internet he will KNOW everything!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Crikey Tracey just a day or so ago you were waxing poetically about trimming nose hairs from your grandmother or someone. Has it not occured to you that this Billy in the box will be the one doing all that for you in your dotage and that in this age of the internet he will KNOW everything!


THEY WERE CHIN WHISKERS!!!! 
I pray I don't have to rely on billy in my old age - karma may not be on my side!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It could be like a horror movie. Billy with a dull, rusty razor leaning over a frail, quivering and incapacitated Tracey in her wheelchair. "I'll trim your nose hairs for you mum", says Billy, "and your chin hairs too!"


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Billy and Ralph in the box too funny!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love Billy and Ralph in the box too funny!


Ha that was in Ralph's bitey days as a naughty pup!! 
He did used to make him cry! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> It could be like a horror movie. Billy with a dull, rusty razor leaning over a frail, quivering and incapacitated Tracey in her wheelchair. "I'll trim your nose hairs for you mum", says Billy, "and your chin hairs too!"


Jesus..... Sounds like a scene from misery 2!! 
He'd probably have a chainsaw to trim them & talk with a Texas accent!! 
Oh the things I have to look forward to in my pending twilight years....
I just hope the gin flows as freely then as it does now!!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the Billy in a Box pictures too - the love between a boy and his puppy 
And the box kennels are wonderful.

The Dodgy Dog Display Team's summer routine is all based around boxes - jumping from box to box, stays in boxes, recalls from boxes send away to boxes, how many dogs can you get into a box ... we do also do a few exercises without boxes, but we found that the dogs were much more excited about training based around the boxes (probably because we were less stressed and enjoying ourselves!) and it is fun to watch too.
We have a display tomorrow - Dot's first one. Sadly Lizzie and Kiki won't be in the team as she has a concert. Jacob may bring Inzi as numbers are down with other team members having prior commitments, but it depends how he f feels - he and the Oh are currently at the O2 watching Monty Python ...
Anyway Dot and I had a quick practice this pm and then the Team hada run through this evening- we try and practice in a variety of different places to help the dogs concentrate in new surroundings - tonight we were at the back of a church hall - there was a cat sitting on a wall, who was obviously enjoying teasing the dogs and squirrels in the pine trees behind  in spite of these distractions the dogs were great - all sitting in their boxes 

Also adding a picture of Inzi modelling the sleeve off a Natural Instinct tub.... Poor Inzi, it was funny  Not technically a box but it is made of cardboard


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Your dogs in boxes are the best! 
Good luck little dot in your first show x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Shame Billy isn't around to put in a guest appearance


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm going to move to England so we can join your dodgy dog team Marzi. It looks like so much fun. I was reading at the blog of a world agility pro who says she trains her dogs like you do, with as many distractions as possible. This particular day she had them working right in front of the liquor store.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We should challenge Tracey to do some training outside the liquor store!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Shame Billy isn't around to put in a guest appearance


He is quite partial to a box himself  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> We should challenge Tracey to do some training outside the liquor store!


I could only train them what I know... To go in!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Billy makes me wish my boys were little again


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Billy makes me wish my boys were little again


Ha - I think this was a couple of years ago, he lived in that box for about a week in our lounge - he wouldn't let me get rid of it!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Billy makes me wish my boys were little again


Me too. The pile of sticks "parked" at the door, the jar on the back of the washer for treasures taken from his pockets, the holes worn through the knees of all his jeans, all the calls from teachers about homework not completed....I miss all of it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Me too. The pile of sticks "parked" at the door, the jar on the back of the washer for treasures taken from his pockets, the holes worn through the knees of all his jeans, all the calls from teachers about homework not completed....I miss all of it.


Ha I have a jar of "collectables" found in Billy's pockets, I also have a jam jar containing one dead spider & one Tupperware box with a HUGE live spider in on my shelf!! Lovely! 
Billy refuses to wear long trousers - so holes in the knee are not an issue, summer or winter it's shorts for him! 
His Knees do have ground in dirt that are impossible to clean - they resemble those knees of a baby elephant! 
& he gets issued red cards at school!! - I have one on the fridge (he hit Adam!) x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> His Knees do have ground in dirt that are impossible to clean - they resemble those knees of a baby elephant!


I wish google had been around when my son was little. I never did find a good way to remove the deep ground in grime from around his neck. I'm sure nowadays somebody knows a way to do it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I wish google had been around when my son was little. I never did find a good way to remove the deep ground in grime from around his neck. I'm sure nowadays somebody knows a way to do it.


Think it just drops off with the dead skin eventually!!!
love all the boxes pictures, dogs and kids.
Boxes - always better then the presents inside!
This was Dudley using one as a bed after a lively play session - of course he shredded it after a snooze!


----------

